# Pro-Biotic Vs. Anti-Biotic - Drug Interaction?



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

I am newly diagnosed with IBS. I'm not even sure that's the correct diagnosis but Ilisten to my Gastroenterologist. I don't seem to have any significant symptoms, savefor a change in "regularity" (no longer regular on a daily basis - can often take longer)and mild GI discomfort/bloating at times. There is also a somewhat constant internalirritation just underneath the umbilicus. It seems to flare either after eating, or by motion (ie. vibration when driving/riding in a vehicle). Had 1st colonoscopy 1 monthago, very successful - only two polyps found and both excised. Both were benign. Noevidence of other issues (Chron's, Cholitis, Celiac, diverticuli etc.). There is a familyhistory with IBS. The GI has prescribed the Bifantis Probiotic to help relieve the symptoms. The problem Ihave (and the point of this post) is that I am having a urological issue simultaneously,for which the urologist prescribed Bactrim - an "anti-biotic." I am concerned that theremay be a drug interaction here and one may be neutralizing the other. The urologicalissue is improving but slowly. The IBS seems to worsen. And using the pro-biotic resultsin some bloating immediately after each dose. I have stopped taking it temporarily. Theanti-biotic has priority, at least for now.Bifantis being an OTC medication (in my case), I haven't been able to find any informationregarding drug interactions in re: anti-biotics. I am wondering if anyone has any informationthat can point me in the right direction. I'd contact the gastroenterologist but that's a $200.00conversation.







And he hasn't finished billing me for the colonoscopy! The urologistsays "check with the pharmacy" for drug interactions (but I never even bought the pro-bioticat my regular pharmacy, and it's OTC anyway).







Any/all advice is appreciated.Many thanks to you all.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThere shouldent be any interaction between ANY anti biotics and pro biotics, essentially consumer probiotics are harmless. you may be experiancing something called the HERX reaction brought on by the pro biotics. (Google HERX for more info.) the best thing to do (and i know its stageringly expensive) is speak to your GI doc and tell him the concernes. here is some general info on taking and getting the best from the probitics.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersif you need any more advice on pro biotics just drop me a line.Ian


----------



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

IanRamsay said:


> HiThere shouldent be any interaction between ANY anti biotics and pro biotics, essentially consumer probiotics are harmless. you may be experiancing something called the HERX reaction brought on by the pro biotics. (Google HERX for more info.) the best thing to do (and i know its stageringly expensive) is speak to your GI doc and tell him the concernes. here is some general info on taking and getting the best from the probitics.[SNIP valuable info.]CHeersif you need any more advice on pro biotics just drop me a line.Ian


Many thanks. I will research the HERX reaction. I will try what I've learned so far here, which is to take the probiotic1/2hr before breakfast (I had been taking it in the afternoon on an empty stomach, inbetween my doses of Bactrim).And I will give it time to get better before I make the call to the GI doctor. Thanks once again.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

First thing in the morning is just a guide line as i find that works for most people, but if you are already in a routine, as long as you get on with it, stick to it. the important bit is the empty stomach. that gives the little beasties a clear run. all the bestIan


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Quick note on pharmacies...I wanted to check for interactions of the supplement I take (purchased from the manufacturer) and statins, which I don't take. I went to the local small pharmacy, which I use for almost nothing, and the pharmacist was more than happy to look up the four ingredients in the supplement for interactions. He seemed mostly interested in what I was taking and the results, rather than where I was buying it.Mark


----------



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

IanRamsay said:


> First thing in the morning is just a guide line as i find that works for most people, but if you are already in a routine, as long as you get on with it, stick to it. the important bit is the empty stomach. that gives the little beasties a clear run. all the bestIan


Thanks much again. I resumed taking the pro-biotic this morning 1/2hr before breakfast.Things went much more peacefully this time. I will try same tomorrow. I think that worksbest anyway.


----------



## zmpibs4813 (May 23, 2009)

overitnow said:


> Quick note on pharmacies...I wanted to check for interactions of the supplement I take (purchased from the manufacturer) and statins, which I don't take. I went to the local small pharmacy, which I use for almost nothing, and the pharmacist was more than happy to look up the four ingredients in the supplement for interactions. He seemed mostly interested in what I was taking and the results, rather than where I was buying it.Mark


Much appreciated. The anti-biotic course is only for another 15 days anyway, so it's probably not worth pursuing to that extent. Only if the symptoms worsen. But should the need arise, I will ask the pharmacy.


----------

